# Parts C-47?



## Jellevdveire (Jan 16, 2019)

I found some stuff at a WW2 C-47 crash site in Belgium and would to know if the parts are from a C-47 and what they exactly are. Thanks.


----------



## daveT (Jan 21, 2019)

The 1st picture is the cooling grid from the back of an Avionics box
the 2nd and 3rd pictures are electrical connector maybe from the same box. 
the last picture has numbers on it, but I can't read them. Please clean artifact, post here all the numbers written on it.


----------

